# E.N.Publishing seeking new layout artist



## RangerWickett (Apr 5, 2004)

One of the layout artists at E.N.Publishing will be indefinitely unavailable, so we're looking for a talented and experienced layout artist to help lay out future E.N.Publishing pdf products.  

If you're interested, contact me at RangerWickett@hotmail.com, and please include a link to a sample of your work.   An update will be posted when the position is filled.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 6, 2004)

As an addendum, due to the volume of replies, I'll send you a form letter when I receive the email, but otherwise, we'll notify you if we choose you, or you'll see an announcement on the boards.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 1, 2004)

With the release of our new pdf product, Elements of Magic - Revised Edition, E.N.Publishing would like to announce that we have filled the position of layout artist.  The new layout artist who will be joining our team is Eric Life-Putnam.  We're thrilled with the work Eric's done on EOM-Revised, and we hope you'll look forward to more of his work in upcoming E.N.Publishing products.

I would like to extend my thanks to everyone who responded to our opening.  I only wish we could write books fast enough that we could have hired more of you.


----------

